# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Linux Mint & Canon MF3110

## ajax

Не хотят работать, то есть печатать. Прочитал на эту тему мульон постов, гугла задёргал, но всё
не могу поверить - неужели нерешаемо?
Просто оттого, что какой-то (М)чудак в Кэнон инк махнул рукой и сказал "эту модель не делаем..."
 и всё?
Есть же толпа о-о-очень умного народа, как до сих пор не решили вопрос?

Ну нет у меня винды и нотик только один... Вдруг кто знает секретный финт ушами:rolleyes:

----------


## ajax

Уи! Поиски были не напрасны!

Таки нашлись умные и смелые Люди, сделавшие работу кэнноновцев и написавших как бинарник
(для компиляции) так и готовый PPA, уже установленный в мою LinuxMint 17.2 Rafaela с помощью
трех строчек в терминале.

Смотри тут: http://itstuff.the-zabala.net/2014/0...mageclass.html
This is the magic:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:madkinder/carps-cups
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install printer-driver-carps

For now the packages are built only for Trusty. Feel free to contact me if you need other Ubuntu versions.
--
Не пришлось выбрасывать совершенно исправный аппарат только потому, что (см выше, на букву М)
из кэнон решил, что поддерживать эту модель они не будут, следовательно, я побегу за другим МФУ и
пошлю им ещё деньжат.

Это вряд ли.

----------

